# Those without screen protectors, how's your screen holding up?



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have tried a few screen protectors, but I hate how you know they're always there. They make the screen look less impressive than it is. This is the first phone that I have felt compelled to use on on, seeing how it isn't Gorilla Glass, but I wonder if I have to. For those of you with out a protector, how has the screen been holding up?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Mine is fine. Granted I work in IT and the phone is either in my pocket or sitting on my desk 90% of the day.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wait this isn't gorilla glass?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine is holding up just fine. I used to use the Verizon screen protectors because I liked the texture of it. But I was getting tired of buying new ones every time they got a scratch. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

frankiedizzle87 said:


> Wait this isn't gorilla glass?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No it's an "alternative."

No screen protector.
No case.

Treat your phone with respect...and it will return the favor.
I've NO scratches...with careful inspection.

I'm also pretty OCD, however.
I watch out for those little copper tabs on jeans...
I don't carry it in a pocket with anything else...
The surfaces I put it on are wiped off with my shirt/whatever and said surface must be deemed acceptable for it...
I.E. smooth and or soft.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm pretty ocd too. I've never owned a cell with a scratch on it as I've always given it its own designated pocket. I think the day I got it, I saw a very faint scratch, and I didn't do anything with the phone at all. However, my ocd-ness is driving me crazy every time I look at the screen and see the screen protector. Since it doesn't have an oleopholic coating, it gets dirty very quickly and is hard to clean. I am growing to hate having it on there.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Mine is fine. Granted I work in IT and the phone is either in my pocket or sitting on my desk 90% of the day.


Ditto


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine is great. I always wipe the screen down with my shirt or something when I see some smudges and stuff, and I used to keep the phone in a silk pouch which was then placed in my pocket. Now I just put the phone into my pocket with nothing else protecting it.

I stopped using a TPU case about a week ago, and wouldn't you know, my puppy got to my phone and had a good time with it. He scratched up the body of the phone a little bit, but that's the only thing that's keeping it from looking brand new,


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Had mine naked since day 1 and it's still nearly perfect. I noticed a tiny little scratch in the middle of the screen, but it isn't noticeable unless in direct sunlight. It also slipped out of my pocket once at the gym and hit the floor pretty hard, and surprisingly there's only a tiny chip out of the side of the phone that you can't even see.

I'd say its holding up pretty well without a case it screen protector. Not quite as well as my D2G, but not bad at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmmm. I have purchased three types of screen protectors and I'm not a fan of any of them. Even though I'm a bit nervous, I think I'm going to give it a shot. I wear a suit to work, and I always keep my phone in my inside chest pocket by itself, or on my desk. Looking at everyone's usage patterns, I should be ok. How long have you all been using your GNexus?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Not as long as many, here.
I was ripping Verizon just about every day since the release...but only convinced them to let me get an early upgrade on Feb 17th.
(I remember the date because I'm currently trying to get them to remove a charge from my bill...)


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I baby my phone, and i can honestly report I dont have a single screen or body knick. Love this device.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Take note OP...
That I'm the type that puts my phone on the charger like a military sniper.
"Ok...Ok...line it up...now slowly...correct position and charged. Good!"


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Take note OP...
> That I'm the type that puts my phone on the charger like a military sniper.
> "Ok...Ok...line it up...now slowly...correct position and charged. Good!"


Haha. That's good to know. I take pretty good care of my phone, but I think you may have me beat. If I see that I'm getting scratches, then I'll purchase another screen protector, but I just can't take looking at my screen with indentations that come from it being plastic. I do my best to baby my phone, especially since I think I may be on this one for a long time.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> No it's an "alternative."
> 
> No screen protector.
> No case.
> ...


This

I put my phone in my right pocket alone and screen facing my leg at all times. Def have to watch out for the metal tabs too. I have no screen protector and just started using a case out of the feel of it (pixel skin HD). 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the zagg invisible shield and if properly installed I can barely notice it. It is super tough I work in construction (drywall) and it takes it. Although I had one replaced yesterday (lifetime replacement) and best buy got solution in the earpiece and fried it. They replaced it right then and there so no biggie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had mine since release day, ran the VZW anti-glare protector, hated it. Got the SGP flex, hated it. So ran naked for about a month and picked up two scratches. They're barely noticeable, but it still irritated me.

I'm now using the VZW standard protector, and I still hate it, but there's not a single blemish so it's doing it's job. The only problem I have with it is the fact that it actually makes the 2 scratches more noticeable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just peeled it off. My God is this screen beautiful. I notice the screen protector had a very slightly brown color to it. This screen is glorious without a protector. I am going to continue to baby my phone and hope for the best. I don't do anything remotely stressful with it, but it still makes me nervious.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm really careful with mine. Naked since the day it came out. Not a single scratch. I do have an otter box though for nights of heavy boozing. Lol


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

mine stays naked although my first one dropped out of my pocket and cracked the screen. but before that the screen was fine, just a very slight scratch


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No screen protector, no case, not a single scratch. *Knock on wood* I've had mine for a month and a half. I never got a screen protector because I never found one I liked. Same for the case. I guess I don't need one.


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've had my GNex in a TPU case since and without a screen protector since I got the phone on day 1. I don't have any scratches anywhere, and I'm not careful with my phone at all. Left it at the Ice Rink twice, dropped it on the ice, dropped it in the garage, dropped it on campus, but it's held up fine.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I always use invisible shield and then swap it out every 3-5 months when it gets scratched up. As much as I prefer the feel of glass I'm the type of person that would be using my $100 insurance replacements for a tiny scratch on the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I always use invisible shield and then swap it out every 3-5 months when it gets scratched up. As much as I prefer the feel of glass I'm the type of person that would be using my $100 insurance replacements for a tiny scratch on the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What the hell are you doing to scratch an invisishield? I've used those on a few devices and they're pretty damn tough.


----------



## Mystmaker33 (Dec 26, 2011)

Idn if i secretly carry diamonds in my pockets but after maybe 2-3 weeks of going naked I got this tiny scratch in the upper left corner, then a HUGE ugly scratch on the right side of my phone, didnt drop it didnt put it face down on pavement. I have no idea what happened, so I got myself an XO skin

Makes my phone's scratches look a lot better and does a pretty darn good job protecting the screen. The only problem I have with it is how it collects fingerprints like it is its job!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TPU case, zero marks or scratches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Naked. If it needs a screen protector, I don't want it.

Sent fo-sho


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I just have a TPU silicone case. Only scratches it has was on a random day when I had it naked and I forget I had it on my lap while getting out of the car.

It was was like slow motion in front of me. it fell face down from about 3 feet. Just a minor scuff on the top right corner is all. Not a scratch on the screen at all.

IMO a case is more of a necessity than a thin, flimsy piece of plastic for a screen. Although I've never used one, never felt the need

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

IM ocd also and I haven't had a screen protector since day one, a few months ago, and I don't have a scratch on mine.. I do take extra care not to though... I have a case so I don't put it in my pocket, and careful where I set it... My sensation with gorilla glass had several scratches at this point, this stuff may be better actually.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

, afraid to say much in this thread don't want to jinx it. But you shouldn't be afraid to use your gNex exactly the way samsung delivered it. Got mine at 5 in the afternoon on day 1. Alone in a front pants pocket always upside down and screen in; it is still absolutely perfect and gorgeous.

if you're not in the ocean with sand in your pocket it's a pretty tough device.

Like the comment above I am also reminded of the gorilla glass on my d1 which has many scratches small and large. This material may well be *better* than gorilla glass

Obviously I'm talking about normal wear and tear not surviving unexpected drops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I'll be going with no protector from now on. I'm honestly a little freaked out, but it seems like I should be fine. I take pretty good care of my phone, so that auld help a lot.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I dropped mine (on fluffy carpet) and that got me thinking....so its now in a Otterbox Defender case lol

Came in handy yesterday. Dropped my phone onto pavement getting out of my car, so I'm glad I made the purchase..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Pretty OCD about my device but I still like to keep protected. I use Zagg because of the texture and it doesn't take away from the beautiful screen like Verizon's screen protectors do. Also have a Cruzerlite case cuz its just so cute lol and belt clip. Either my phone is in my hand or belt clip. No one else is allowed to touch my GNex haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

partychick64 said:


> Pretty OCD about my device but I still like to keep protected. I use Zagg because of the texture and it doesn't take away from the beautiful screen like Verizon's screen protectors do. Also have a Cruzerlite case cuz its just so cute lol and belt clip. Either my phone is in my hand or belt clip. No one else is allowed to touch my GNex haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Fuck outa here  I'm using Verizon's screen protector and I don't even know it's there


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Zero issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> What the hell are you doing to scratch an invisishield? I've used those on a few devices and they're pretty damn tough.


Oh theyre definitely tough which is why I've been so happy. Its not really scratches but they get very "textured" over time and it gives the screen a somewhat dirty appearance. Overall I'm extremely satisfied but I'm somewhat of a perfectionist with my phone.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

Had the phone since launch with no protection whatsoever. The screen has one small scratch on it. Looks like it had to be something sharp. I don't do extra bulk to the phone, plus I have a sick Squaretrade warranty and parts4repair.com has everything I need if the chassis gets f'd up. Plus I'll be swapping to white once that chassis is available.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Fuck outa here  I'm using Verizon's screen protector and I don't even know it's there


You might as well stick a piece of packing tape on it.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mystmaker33 said:


> Idn if i secretly carry diamonds in my pockets but after maybe 2-3 weeks of going naked I got this tiny scratch in the upper left corner, then a HUGE ugly scratch on the right side of my phone, didnt drop it didnt put it face down on pavement. I have no idea what happened, so I got myself an XO skin
> 
> Makes my phone's scratches look a lot better and does a pretty darn good job protecting the screen. The only problem I have with it is how it collects fingerprints like it is its job!


Same here. I have a half inch vertical scratch on the lower left and have no idea where it came from. My best guess is a piece of sand or something was on the screen and I scratched it typing since I use swype.

But I refuse to use a screen protector for the reason you dislike yours. The screen's coating resists fingerprints amazingly. Constantly cleaning fingerprints would bother me more day-to-day than a small scratch. Initially I was kind of upset but it's turned out to be a non-issue.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Day 1 always naked... no issues.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You might as well stick a piece of packing tape on it.


Have you used the Verizon screen protectors, or is that opinion based off of " "?


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Have not used a screen protector at all, have had my phone about 3 months now and the screen is good as new. No drops, and the pocket it goes in holds only my phone. (keys, wallet, etc go in another pocket. When driving it just goes in a cupholder. I do have a case to protect the body only.


----------



## Thand (Jan 12, 2012)

I was using an anti-glare protector from Verizon until yesterday when something got snagged on the edge and peeled it off. I almost forgot how beautiful this screen is. I'll be toughing it out protectorless unless someone can recommend a dry-application protector that doesn't make the screen all sparkly.

So in the 48 hours that my screen has been exposed, it's held up great.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Have you used the Verizon screen protectors, or is that opinion based off of " "?


Yes I have. They're literally less sticky packing tape. Unless they've changed them of course. Rep tried to sell me a pack for too damn much and I said no thank you.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I am incredibly OCD and treat my phone and every electronic I own incredibly well.

My phone has been in a case from day one.

I have two hairline scratches on my screen. I KNOW I've never done anything that could scratch it, my phone is the ONLY thing in that particular pocket and it's usually face up on my desk. The scratches are really hard to see (basically only in direct sunlight) but its really annoying because I hate the feel of screen protectors. I've never had any scratches on anything ever before so I am definitely disappointed with the choice of material. I've heard that the only thing that is scratched is the non-stick coating but I also feel like that itself is a little shitty. Unless my hands have literally just been washed the screen feels a little "sticky" when doing things involving gestures or scrolling webpages and whatnot.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had the Incipio Syrcyllic and Screen protectors since day one (first the shitty verizon one then the XO skin which I love) I really wouldnt mind one of those SGP Neo Hybrid cases but it doesnt fit with the extended battery


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Owned since day one. I keep my phone in a phone holster on my hip. If I'm not sleeping it's on my person. I have no cases or protector. The glass is absolutely flawless  I couldn't be happier actually. The only visible wear is a tiny rub mark on the outer silver plastic frame that you can only see if you look incredibly close. I will say that outer rim will show wear and tear after 2 years and there is just no way around it. It's just too soft.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Yes I have. They're literally less sticky packing tape. Unless they've changed them of course. Rep tried to sell me a pack for too damn much and I said no thank you.


I think I paid $9 for a pack of 3 when I went in a few months back. I messed up 2 and had my boyfriend do the last one...no bubbles or anything


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I think I paid $9 for a pack of 3 when I went in a few months back. I messed up 2 and had my boyfriend do the last one...no bubbles or anything


Off topic for a moment! Your bf must be happy his gf is also an Android nerd. Can see it now.. Crack flashing dates! Woot!
Anyways back on topic! My phone has been naked since day one and I'm probably one of the most OCD mofos ever. I wipe my phone everyday w/ a microfiber cloth or smooth glass cleaning cloth. I do put my phone in my pocket and I only wear dress pants (never really liked jeans). I put it the micro usb with surgical precison as well, my friend at work has a zagg on he's like damn... Forget how nice the screen was naked. I think I will crack down and get a SGP Steinheil Ultra Crystal, which is stated to not to have any impact on clarity of the screen. I'll do that or hit up a Zagg since they have some locations here and will install it for me since I'm lazy. Kinda sad that Best Buy fried that dude's ear piece.. Guess the rep forgot to turn off the phone.. Derp derp derp derp derp.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I think I paid $9 for a pack of 3 when I went in a few months back. I messed up 2 and had my boyfriend do the last one...no bubbles or anything


I think they were trying to get me to drop $13 on a pack of three. Too much considering a nice one from anywhere online comes with a lifetime warranty with free replacements for as long as you own the device. Plus, I've had bad luck with dust getting behind dry application screen protectors.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've always been a wet screen protector fan. I had a Skinomi Techskin on since day one of owning a Nexus. Unfortunately I had a brick after some fastboot and odin issues and received a CLNR. I've had it a week so far and it's still naked. As much as I like the feel of glass, I'm just getting too OCD about scratching it and keeping smudges off. I was far less concerned about it when I had a screen protector and I'm probably going get another one soon. I might try out an XO Skins next.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate screen protectors but got one anyways at first. Ended up taking it off. I'm super careful with electronics so I'm not too worried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Would love to see some more people chime in as I am on the fence if I want to or not depending on what you guys think of the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikeG7265 (Oct 22, 2011)

Like a lot of the others here, I am very careful with my electronics. No screen protector, and I use the Case Mate Barely There case......so far my screen is flawless and I've had my Nexus since launch.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Would love to see some more people chime in as I am on the fence if I want to or not depending on what you guys think of the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nude GNex owner reporting in (the phone not me..). My Nexus has been nude since the factory, no drops at all, or any other miscellaneous accidents. I have no scratches or any damage at all and I am always touching it (the phone I mean). I guess I can't really speak for how the screen holds up under mishaps but I can say it's still flawless under my extremely careful use. I just really hate screen protectors so I do what I have to to make sure I can live without one.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been rocking semi-nude with skin only (my phone has a skin on it) and I'm not gonna lie, I have gotten a couple tiny little scratches. I still prefer it without protection, it just feels so much better. OK OK, the guy before me started it. Seriously tho, I think the screen looks way nicer and stays cleaner without one. The fortified glass holds up pretty well, and I would recommend it unless you're super anal about cracks. That was the last one I promise

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustisLewis (Feb 27, 2012)

Got my first scratch last night







not sure how it happened

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I took the dive today, and from someone who has had a screen protector on for 99% of the time (Ordered it before I ordered the phone) and have also used 4 different kinds of screen protectors (XO, Zagg, Verizon, Steinhill) there is nothing that compares to this screen bare. Jesus does this thing look beautiful! Almost like having a completely new phone.


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish I could say the same as everyone else..

Day 2 I had it, I pulled it off the table and it slipped out of my hand. Giant scratch on the screen.

Went to BB and made some bs excuse to get a new one but walked outta there with a Zagg protector.


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Screen is holding up perfect. Screen protectors are only pushed by companies that sell them and the only people who would need one is a fool who would puts their phone in their pocket with keys. Treat your phone like its a mini computer which it is and it will last.


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Naked and unscratched here.

Always goes as only thing in left pocket and everything else goes in right pocket. I'm not against protectors and have used Skinomi on many previous phones, but this one seems fine for everyday protection without.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

johnhimm said:


> Screen is holding up perfect. Screen protectors are only pushed by companies that sell them and the only people who would need one is a fool who would puts their phone in their pocket with keys. Treat your phone like its a mini computer which it is and it will last.


You are so wrong.

First off, of course company's are going to try and push things they sell, it's like they want to make money or something.

Keys don't scratch phones, it's a long proven fact, it's the dust that scratches the screen, which is... Everywhere.

Just because you treat your phone like a god doesn't change the fact that it can be scratched. All it takes is one spec of dust on the screen that you move by "swiping to unlock" that can scratch the screen.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Tried a few and naked. The best one IMO is the standard (not anti-glare) ones from verizon 3pack for like 12 bucks. Get it on with no bubbles and you're protected and you can't even tell its there. Doesn't even feel different. Very happy with them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zcam6224 (Feb 26, 2012)

I never use protection. That being said I rock a Zagg at all times. In fact I popped the screen protector off of my defender otter box and use both zagg and OB. Idc what anyone says. The screen doesn't look any different unless you get an anti glare or privacy screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

No screen protector from day one, and not one scratch on it


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Just to clarify, I doubt any of you truly have Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. You may be solely obsessive about keeping certain things neat and cleanly, but that does not qualify as a disorder. That's being somewhat anal retentive or just fastidious. I have seen people with said disorder, and they have a hard enough time just leaving their house in the morning, because of the seemingly ridiculous things that they are compelled to do and I doubt that any of you qualify, as such.

I mention this, because, to me, language is important and is all too often abused by those who are lazy and/or unenlightened about the subject.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

As much as I want to run my phone without a screen protector, I would be so pissed if I got the slightest scratch which will, eventually, happen. There is noway you could own a smart phone for a year and not have a single blemish on your.screen if you never used a screen protector. I just don't see it happening. And if you can deal with a tiny scratch, cool. I can't, so screen protectors are the way for me.

The fact that I've never put my phone in a pocket with anything else, but have gone through two screen protectors already (on my third) is proof enough.


----------



## Joosman (Mar 20, 2012)

One night I looked at my phone and wiped the screen clean like I normally do. Beautiful and clean. About 20 - 30 minutes later I notice some scratch swirls, including one scratch that was pretty deep. I was pretty sad at this point, and for the life of me could not recollect how I could have scratched it. I hadn't done anything with it except talk on it for a brief minute. About 2 weeks later (still quite sad about the deep gash) it dawned on me; while talking on the phone (holding it up to my ear, which I rarely ever do) one of the two studs I have in that ear most likely scratched the screen. Totally explains the swirl scratches. Needless to say, getting a scratch isn't about not babying your phone, because I did! Never in a million years thought about that happening, and that's why it's called an accident! Anyway, I put an XO Skin on mine. I hate having it there even though it isn't that bad. It's very clear, and has very little orange peel, but the minute amount of tackiness that it adds is annoying.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burbot said:


> There is noway you could own a smart phone for a year and not have a single blemish on your.screen if you never used a screen protector.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> As much as I want to run my phone without a screen protector, I would be so pissed if I got the slightest scratch which will, eventually, happen. There is noway you could own a smart phone for a year and not have a single blemish on your.screen if you never used a screen protector. I just don't see it happening. And if you can deal with a tiny scratch, cool. I can't, so screen protectors are the way for me.
> 
> The fact that I've never put my phone in a pocket with anything else, but have gone through two screen protectors already (on my third) is proof enough.


I've used smartphones for many many years, very early adopter to cell phones period and have never used a screen protector and have never damaged or scratched my screen. I don't drop my phone, place it face down or anything that would jeopardize damaging the screen. Saying all of this to say, Yes, it is possible to have a phone for a year and not have a single blemish on it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> I've used smartphones for many many years, very early adopter to cell phones period and have never used a screen protector and have never damaged or scratched my screen. I don't drop my phone, place it face down or anything that would jeopardize damaging the screen. Saying all of this to say, Yes, it is possible to have a phone for a year and not have a single blemish on it.


When I first entered the Android playing field I got the Droid 2 (Also my first smart phone) and never knew that screen protectors were necessary. Well, a year and a half later the screen still looks brand new. I can look at it at any angle without seeing a scratch. I do try and take extremely good care of my tech which is probably why it still looks so nice but just as you said, you can have a phone for a year or two without scratching the screen.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally found two hairline scratches. I literally can't even find them again, but I know they're there somewhere. I might get a screen protector now, if I can find a nice one. Suggestions?

....I'm looking all over and I can't find them again. Maybe I just had something on my screen. I still feel like trying out screen protectors though. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Finally found two hairline scratches. I literally can't even find them again, but I know they're there somewhere. I might get a screen protector now, if I can find a nice one. Suggestions?
> 
> ....I'm looking all over and I can't find them again. Maybe I just had something on my screen. I still feel like trying out screen protectors though. Nothing to lose.


I love my sgp one but I wish I had gotten the skinomi. Mine seems to dent 100 times easier than the skinomi on my gfs skyrocket.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I love my sgp one but I wish I had gotten the skinomi. Mine seems to dent 100 times easier than the skinomi on my gfs skyrocket.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wet app? I've always had better luck with wet than dry so I'll probably go that route again.

Sorry about the threadjack


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah both of them are!


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought I'd be okay without a screen protector but I work in automotive so to be safe I keep my phone in a sandwich bag inside a drawer of my box and somehow I got the tiniest scratch on it a couple days ago that I noticed when I went to charge it. Ordered a xo skins full screen protector and I'm very happy with it. I'm apparently too much of a risk factor to not have a screen protector. You guys that fight it out though impress me to say the least.


----------



## SSHGuru (Apr 29, 2012)

Naked..

Two years with the Original Droid - not a scratch. 3 Months Bionic - not a scratch. I got the GNEX on day one - not a scratch.

I tried the Steinhall and it was terrible.

I'm working on developing a screen protector (dry). Have tested it on the IPhone and it's great - waiting for the Nexus samples to get here.

As far as the dude who commented on OCD - there are a huge degree of levels of OCD. Most people with it don't have major symptoms.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> When I first entered the Android playing field I got the Droid 2 (Also my first smart phone) and never knew that screen protectors were necessary. Well, a year and a half later the screen still looks brand new. I can look at it at any angle without seeing a scratch. I do try and take extremely good care of my tech which is probably why it still looks so nice but just as you said, you can have a phone for a year or two without scratching the screen.


every device i have the screen looks mint. moto ogdroid, moto droid x, htc thunderbolt and the gnexus.
before I walk out of the store I put one on and never go without them.


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Had VZW install a protector right out of the box then when I got home I changed it to a invisible shield. I also have the dual incipio case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Had screen protectors on before just don't use them anymore. No case either unless I'm going to be doing some sort of manual labor (just in case). Phone held up pretty well no scratches on the screen and the phone itself has maybe one or two scratches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The regular clear screen protectors at Verizon are fine. The anti glare ones suck ass and make the screen look horrible Imo. It's never a bad idea to have one on as by definition accidents can happen no matter how delicately you handle your phone.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't recommend XOskins enough, I'm at four months now with it installed and I dint have a single scratch on it. I can't stand screen protectors that scratch easily and show fingerprints/oil. These do a great job with that unless your hands or face is dirty. Lifetime replacements as well. Buy a case fit XOskin if you plan on installing a case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried a couple protectors (sgp flex, xo skins, sgp oleophobic) but never left them on for long. Since launch day with a naked screen for the better part of it I only have four or five small nicks / scratches that you can only see with the screen off and looking for them, nothing that degrades the display when in use.

If you're not worried about resale value and like the feel of the naked glass, go for it. If not, try to find a good protector. Best I've seen is the sgp oleophobic but it doesn't cover edge to edge.

Also, down the road you can always just replace the digitizer if you want a new screen without the scratches... that's a better alternative in my opinion then dealing with the negative side effects of screen protectors and it will probably cost less than I've already spent on screen protectors!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Let me tell you, XOskins saved my phone from a devastating scratched screen. One night, I was sleeping on the couch with my phone on my stomach. Was too tired to put the phone in the charger next to the couch. When I woke up in the middle of the night, I could not find it. Next thing you know, I found it under the couch. How? Well, it slipped through the cracks where there were metal bars and such (reclining couch) and while my phone slipped through the cracks, my body weight forced my phone to smear the screen to the metal bars. Fortunately my screen isn't cracked but my XOskin ripped in half. Thank god for a screen protector and thank god for XOskins! It WILL protect your screen! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Went w/o a screen protector for like a week and have a tiny scuff on my screen (this goes back to December 16th) and I got one for a month or two and then took it off for a few weeks now and its fine. Besides the initial micro scuff everything is great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jconner05 (Sep 6, 2011)

Had the GNex for a few months now and never had a screen protector on it. Have one TINY scratch from my dog jumping on it







It's toward the bottom next to the LED.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally use the VZW protectors just for piece of mind, although I don't care for screen protectors whatsoever. Cases are the same way, and I run naked. However, you can definitely tell I don't run one as well. Quite a few nicks/scratches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Let me tell you, XOskins saved my phone from a devastating scratched screen. One night, I was sleeping on the couch with my phone on my stomach. Was too tired to put the phone in the charger next to the couch. When I woke up in the middle of the night, I could not find it. Next thing you know, I found it under the couch. How? Well, it slipped through the cracks where there were metal bars and such (reclining couch) and while my phone slipped through the cracks, my body weight forced my phone to smear the screen to the metal bars. Fortunately my screen isn't cracked but my XOskin ripped in half. Thank god for a screen protector and thank god for XOskins! It WILL protect your screen!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just to let ya know, glass is harder than metal and those bars wouldn't have scratched the screen. Dust, dirt, or sand are usually the culprit of scratches on glass.

This is why I don't understand why people put so much emphasis on keeping their phone separate from their keys, it doesn't matter... don't believe me? Take a knife to the screen and it'll be fine. You need to worry about your pockets and fingers being dirty than most anything else.


----------



## rosswaa (Mar 23, 2012)

I use to use protectors, waste of time IMO
My phone gets chucked about and I pay no attention to it particularly and nothing wrong with mine 
Glass is a lot tougher than the old plastic screens on old phones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine is holding up fine. I got it just after release on VZW. I do however take care of my phone, and there is never anything hard enough to scratch it in my pocket with my phone.

EDIT:


Br125 said:


> Just to let ya know, glass is harder than metal and those bars wouldn't have scratched the screen. Dust, dirt, or sand are usually the culprit of scratches on glass.
> 
> This is why I don't understand why people put so much emphasis on keeping their phone separate from their keys, it doesn't matter... don't believe me? Take a knife to the screen and it'll be fine. You need to worry about your pockets and fingers being dirty than most anything else.


Ummm, I don't know what you're talking about here, but standard glass is not has hard as most metals, like steal. It may be harder than some softer metals, but just because it is harder doesn't mean that it can't be chipped or scratched by something softer. The glass used on devices may be harder than standard glass, but not hard enough to withstand constant abuse.


----------



## firsttimer44 (Jan 23, 2012)

I put the new Zagg HD protector on my phone. This shield is 1000 times better than their regular shield.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> I use to use protectors, waste of time IMO
> My phone gets chucked about and I pay no attention to it particularly and nothing wrong with mine
> Glass is a lot tougher than the old plastic screens on old phones
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Tell that to any iPhone user


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> I always use invisible shield and then swap it out every 3-5 months when it gets scratched up. As much as I prefer the feel of glass I'm the type of person that would be using my $100 insurance replacements for a tiny scratch on the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Exactly how I do it.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> No it's an "alternative."
> 
> No screen protector.
> No case.
> ...


I'm like you. I'm careful with it just like you're describing. After almost 5 months, my Nexus looks like is just came out of the box. No case or protectors at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I'm like you. I'm careful with it just like you're describing. After almost 5 months, my Nexus looks like is just came out of the box. No case or protectors at all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No matter how careful you are - shit happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> No matter how careful you are - shit happens.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine is good so far. I just suck at putting on protectors so I gave up.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

